# Why is my betta twitching?



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I've posted a while ago that he has bloody fins (which did not get better) and now he twitches every now and then! What am I doing wrong? There is filmy stuff on top of the water, never had this until I got the heater. :evil: What do I do?  

Water changes: Every other day 25% (added water conditioner)
Tank: 2 gallon
Filtered: Yes
Heated: Yes (77-79 degrees)
Tankmates: None
Changes in behaviour: Twicting, Bloody Fins, and Darts around the tank.
Tested Water: No

If you have any advice please help me! I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh and I feed him one Betta Banquet pellet before I go to school at 5:30 am. Then I feed him a small amount of Tetra Betta Min Tropical Crisps flakes before I go to bed.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a parasite? any white salt like grains on him?
does he have copper bits on him when u shine a light on him?


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope, no other signs... Just bloody fins, darting, and occasionally twichting.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

is he just twitching his head? if thats the case then it's probably some kind of parasite under the gills....and if it's flukes you cant see those. But I would say its either the water quality or parasites.

I've also heard people say that a faulty heater could shock the tank. See if you can get some advice from someone much more knowledgeable. I think the filmy stuff is protein, and can be removed by laying a paper towel on top and quickly removing it. Hopefully it's not something leaking from the heater... for now I'd take the heater out and see how he is. make sure you keep him in a warm part of the house though. 

You probably need to make larger water changes, only removing a 1/4 from time to time would probably create an ammonia build up. 

I'm really new at all this, hopefully someone who knows a lot more will come around soon. Or maybe you can message one of the senoir members if it gets out of hand.


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

my guess is the twitching and darting could be from the fin rot if thats what you mean by bloody fins, it hurts them. i cycle all my tanks if yours isnt that could help. test kits are a need for cycling though. other things that can help fin rot are vita chem, stress guard-stress coat, aq salt. if he is darting into things or rubbing its probably something else. sometimes i have what looks like a film floating on my water i dont think is a big deal though if i turn up my filter it goes away.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I dont think a 2gal will hold a cycle, and if you have IAL or decaf green tea/ roobis tea (with no additives) those work a miracle for unhappy bettas


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

It has been"cycling" for 3 months before I put him in. I really don't want to take the heater out... He is twitching his head and he used to "yawn" but I've haven't seen that lately. :/ Should I go ahead and treat him for parasites?


----------



## bankruptjojo (Feb 4, 2012)

iv never treated for parasites so idk sorry. any tank can hold a cycle if there is a filter. you could buy a new heater to see if that was the problem but i doubt it. i would try the things i listed first then go onto more serious meds. how long has he been twitching? one of my bettas seems to constantly battling fin rot and he twitches every so often but he is normal other than that. hopefully someone more experienced will come along soon.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, he seems super active, I really don't want to go onto meds but I don't want to leave him suffer! D:


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Any other suggestions?


----------

